# Marmite - Netherland Dwarf X



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Name: Marmite
Breed: Rabbit - Netherland Dwarf X
Sex: Male
Age: 4 Months
Neutered: Yes

 

History & Recommendations:

Marmite is a friendly rabbit who is used to being handled but is not used to children. As he is young he would benefit from being handled to keep him tame. He has been used to living indoors so if he was to be kept outside in his new home he would need to be gradually acclimatised. Marmite is a lively rabbit who would make a rewarding pet for someone who can give him the time and attention he deserves.

Please speak to a member of staff for further information.

HULA Animal Rescue


----------

